

Mark Cuban Says Foursquare Is Doomed, But Who's Really Using Facebook Places? - rhartsock
http://www.observer.com/2011/tech/mark-cuban-says-foursquare-doomed-whos-really-using-facebook-places

======
badwetter
I can see the usefulness of such services like 4Square but wish it was a
little more anonymous, personally. The fact that on Facebook's product one can
check their friends into a place is kinda scary. The example in the article
with one checking for popular places if the one you're in is dead, is
something useful that could be used in a variety of ways. It also doesn't
depend on one identifying themselves to the masses unless one wants to.

